# Need help with a Prom. with the ATI tool, Please read...



## Cpuboye11 (Dec 29, 2005)

(RUNNING A 9700 Pro) After I installed the ATI Tool , and run the FIND MEM< AND CORE. This came up, Init of Find max: Subseuent images are different. Please report this bug..... 

What is this from?

How do i fix this??

PLEASE HELP

THANKS< CPUBOYE11


----------

